# HTTPZoom VPS @ $10/yr | 50% recurring Discount | OpenVZ and KVM | Arizona or Dallas



## httpzoom (Apr 20, 2015)

HTTP Zoom HTTP Zoom - Enterprise Hardware, Skilled Staff, Budget Prices. We have been in the business for over 3 years providing VPSs on a budget.
 
This weeks off is for VPSs in our Arizona or Dallas Location. All hosted on HP hardware installed with *Dual Xeon L5320 and Dual E5540 CPUs* with hardware RAID 10 Storage.
 
*US VPSs Mega deals, massive 50% Recurring Discount on all listed Packages*
 
*BOVM - 256MB*
Virtualisation - OpenVZ 
Price
*  $3.25 / Month*
*  $10 / Year with Coupon: AY50OFF(Usually $20.00 /Year)*
CPU - 4 Cores Shared
Dedicated Ram - 256MB
vSwap - 256MB
Diskspace - 20GB
Bandwidth - 500GB
IP Addresses - 1
1000 mbps Port
*Location: Arizona*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
*BOVM - 512MB*
Virtualisation - OpenVZ  
Price 
  $4.46 / Month
  *$15 / Year with Coupon: AY50OFF (Usually $30.00 /Year)*
CPU - 4 Cores Shared
Dedicated Ram - 512MB
vSwap - 512MB
Diskspace - 25GB
Bandwidth - 500GB
IP Addresses - 1
1000 mbps Port
*Location: Arizona*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
 
*BOVM - 2GB*
Virtualisation - OpenVZ  
*Price $7 / Month with Coupon: AM50OFF (Usually $14.00 /Month)*
CPU - 4 Cores Shared
Dedicated Ram - 2GB
vSwap - 2GB
Diskspace - 80GB
Bandwidth - 1000GB
IP Addresses - 1
1000 mbps Port
*Location: Arizona*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
 
*HTKVM - 768MB*
Virtualisation - KVM  
*Price $5.85 / Month with Coupon: AM50OFF (Usually $11.71 a month)*
CPU - 2 vCore Dedicated
Ram - 768MB
Swap - 1024MB
Diskspace - 10GB (RAID 10)
Bandwidth - 1000GB
IP Addresses - 1
*Location: Dallas*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
 
*HTKVM - 1024MB*
Virtualisation - KVM  
*Price $5.12 / Month with Coupon PromoCode: AM50OFF (Usually $10.23 a month)*
CPU - 2 vCore Dedicated
Ram - 1024MB
Swap - 2048MB
Diskspace - 20GB (RAID 10)
Bandwidth - 1000GB
IP Addresses - 1
*Location: Dallas*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
*HTKVM - 2048MB*
Virtualisation - KVM  
*Price $7.00 / Month with Coupon PromoCode: AM50OFF (Usually $14.00 a month)*
CPU - 1 vCore Dedicated
Ram - 2GB
Swap - 2048MB
Diskspace - 20GB (RAID 10)
Bandwidth - 2000GB
IP Addresses - 1
*Location: Dallas*
SolusVM Control Panel
 
Order Here
 
 
Available KVM Operating Systems
=============================
CentOS 5.8-x86_64
CentOS 5.9-x86_64
CentOS 6.5-x86_64
Debian 7.3.0-x86_64
Debian 6.0.5-x86_64
Fedora 20-x86_64
Ubuntu 13.10-x86_64
Ubuntu 14.04-x86_64
Scientific Linux 6.3-x86_64
OpenSUSE 12.2-x86_64
 
*Extra IP @ $1.50 / Month*
 
*Payment Method*
 
  PayPal
  Bitcoins
  Bank Transfer
 
*All unmanaged VPS*
 
Servers are located in Arizona and Dallas, US

To Trace Route or Ping our IPs use:
Arizona -  173.44.236.140
Dallas - 104.218.236.34
 
UK Residents will be charged VAT
 
Larger packages available via our website.
 
Any questions, Please ask.


----------



## libro22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Why is your US KVM VPSs here different from those in your website? What's the difference between your BKVM and HTKVM?

Can I use your coupon for BKVM?


----------



## Asim (Jun 27, 2016)

No reply @httpzoom


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 27, 2016)

Asim said:


> No reply @httpzoom



When all else fails, you can try contacting Charles through their LinkedIn company page.


----------

